# Why you should avoid clicking “Unsubscribe” in SPAM messages



## kburra (Mar 18, 2017)

*Why you should avoid clicking “Unsubscribe” in SPAM messages *

Clicking “Unsubscribe” in a fraudulent email will not result in your email address being removed from the scammer’s email list. What it WILL do is one, or both of the following:

1 – Verify for the scammer that your email address is in fact a valid and active address (which will have the unwanted side effect of making your email address even more valuable to the scammer in the future).

2 – Take you to a malicious website that will download malware onto your computer and/or trick you into falling for a scam offer of some sort.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2017)

I never open up any emails that look like spam Kburra, luckily I get very few spam emails.  I wondered though, sometimes I just hit delete and remove them unopened, but sometimes I check them and click on "spam", then they go into a spam folder.  Does it do any good to click "spam", or does it just make more sense to delete?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2017)

I use Yahoo e-mail, and they have put in a new feature that allows a person to "Block" a spam e-mail.  Since I started using that option, the amount of spam I get has been drastically reduced.  I used to get 10 or 20 a day, and now the number is down to perhaps 3 or 4 a day.  At any rate, I Never open any mail from a source I don't recognize...I move it to Spam, then block it.  Yahoo got hacked a few months ago, and as soon as I heard about it, I changed my password, and shortly thereafter Yahoo provided the Block option.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2017)

My spam folders have increased every time I download any apps....


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 20, 2017)

Being a geek and needing drivers for various hardware I find in the dumpsters I am always looking online. Many sites ask for an email address before they allow it so I have a dead mail account on yahoo that I never open. Last time I looked there were 7690 msgs.


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2017)

Very true and good advice kburra.

Thank you for sharing.

Mike.


----------



## kburra (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheersfolks....thanks for reply's.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 21, 2017)

Google's gmail is very good at screening spam; can't recall seeing a spam email in my Inbox, or a legitimate email being accidentally diverted to the spam folder.


----------



## auntiechar (Apr 1, 2017)

thank you, good to know.


----------

